

Exclusive: Facebook to Offer Data Storage - terpua
http://www.rev2.org/2007/09/16/facebook-offers-data-storage/

======
gojomo
TFA is credulous and deceptive.

Can something be an 'exclusive' if it's been on a well-trafficked wiki for
over a month?

Also, if they'd looked closely, by 'data store' Facebook mean a loose database
of objects (consisting of key-value properties) and typed object associations.

That's very very interesting, but not as a bulk data drop competing with S3,
which is how it's spun. I mean, you could fragment and base64 your photos into
the 64K text blob properties offered by this 'Data Store', but that's clearly
not its design goal.

------
mpc
Someone should make a web based RDBMS on top of one of these data drops.

